# Axle problem??



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK yesterday when we done the snorkle job i took a look at Bam Bam's axels and i was suprised at the angle. 

He's got a 2" lift,HL springs and 27" XTRs on it.Do you guys think this will be a problem??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Certainly not 
look at mine


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hahaha! Yep, No problem... I've Seen much worse. Like Phreebsd's....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it could be a problem but I am not sure , Here is what happened on my buddys 500 foreman ,the outside joint on the shaft was in such a bind that the locking clip was covered by a lip of metal rolled out by the shaft as it impacted the cup . he has a 2'' lift HL springs and 28 '' Laws Does anyone make extreme angle shafts in stock length ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep gorilla does.


----------

